
Show HN: spent a weekend “hacking” the UI of WhatsApp, then published two addons - IvoCass
I had a need for two missing features in WhatsApp and Messenger, and as I&#x27;m used to modifying the sites I use the most (JavaScript injection with TamperMonkey) I eventually went ahead and started the projects.<p>It took just a few minutes!... for me to realize I had greatly underestimated the difficulty of the tasks.<p>Those apps, it turns out, don&#x27;t use regular inputs for the users to type messages; they use a weird combination of divs and spans, probably to avoid security issues.
I took it as a challenge to at least, make sure that it wasn&#x27;t possible. But the more I pushed, the more fun I had!<p>Screenshot<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;tMf531B.png<p>These were some of the projects I enjoyed the most, and I was left wondering if being a hacker feels as fun as that.<p>I made the code open-source, with MIT licenses:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ivocass&#x2F;quick-emojis<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ivocass&#x2F;whatsapp-quick-reply-button<p>Demo videos:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;Ixha7icPXkc<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;seTnOZlyEBs
======
caiobegotti
I know you did your best to convey the work and the idea behind this but this
warrants its own "Show HN:" prefix properly done if I can say so. Try posting
somewhere the images, embedded videos and the links etc as you did above, then
submit it with the "Show HN:" prefix again. I'm sure it will get more
attention!

~~~
IvoCass
I understand, thanks! Updating the title now.

